# Multimonitor Setup mit unterschiedlicher Hz-Zahl



## blue_focus (17. März 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

ich spiele mit dem Gedanken demnächst mal (hat noch keine Eile) auf UWQHD umzusteigen. Mein derzeitiger Monitor (BENQ GW2765) ist zwar erst 2-3 Jahre alt, aber ich hab mir den wohl zu einer ungünstigen Zeit gekauft. Denn es fehlen mir diverse Features. UWQHD wäre hier nur ein nettes Gimmick für mich. Aber eben dieses und die folgenden Features würde ich beim etwaigen Neukauf schon mitnehmen wollen.

- G- oder FreeSync
- mehr als 60Hz
- Größer als 27"

Ich habe für mich festgestellt, dass 27" für WQHD einfach zu klein ist. Zum Zocken OK, aber für alles andere seh ich offenbar einfach zu schlecht. Alles viel zu klein, und die Windows-Skalierung funktioniert auch nur bei manchen Programme brauchbar. Ich will keinen Skalierungsmatsch. Das soll gefälligst alles scharf sein. Im Speziellen die Schrift. Da das meines Erachtens nur mit nativer Auflösung und 100% Skalierung klappt, ist für mich in nächster Zeit UHD auch keine Option und der Neue sollte dann schon so gegen 32" mindestens sein.

Aber zur eigentlichen Frage:

Ich bin Multimonitor mit 2-3 Displays nun für die Arbeit schon seit Jahren gewohnt. Und wenn das Display noch so groß ist, ohne zusätzlichen Monitor, wo man sekundäre Programme schnell hinschieben kann komm ich derzeit einfach nicht klar. Da ich aber nicht gleich 2 Displays kaufen will, würd ich meinen alten gerne weiterverwenden. Jetzt hab ich aber schon ein paar mal davon gelesen, dass das zwecks Tearing ziemlich unhübsch werden kann, wenn die Refreshrates der verwendeten Displays unterschiedlich ist. 

Meine Idee wäre nun einen Monitor mit 120Hz zu meinem derzeitigen 60Hz dazu zustellen. Da 120 ja praktischer weiße ein Vielfaches von 60 ist, könnte das doch klappen?!

Hat da zufällig wer Erfahrung mit? Habe/hatte bislang nur 60Hz Panels. Kann das daher nicht selbst testen.


----------



## claster17 (17. März 2019)

blue_focus schrieb:


> Jetzt hab ich aber schon ein paar mal davon gelesen, dass das zwecks Tearing ziemlich unhübsch werden kann, wenn die Refreshrates der verwendeten Displays unterschiedlich ist.



Von Tearing-Problemen aufgrund unterschiedlicher Bildschirme hab ich noch nie gehört. Nur dass die Grafikkarte auf dem Desktop eventuell nicht runtertaktet, wobei dieses Problem bei mir nur mit deaktiviertem G-Sync auftritt.
Selber betreibe ich 165Hz  + 110Hz.


----------



## joel3214 (17. März 2019)

Ich nutze selbst 120 +60 Hz. Dabei aber nur den 120er zum Zocken willst du beide gleichzeitig zum Spielen nutzen?
Im Destopbetrieb läuft es bei mir einwandfrei.


----------



## blue_focus (23. März 2019)

Uff... zuviel um die Ohren. Hab ich doch glatt meinen eigenen Thread vergessen 

Danke schon mal für eure Antworten. 
Das entschärft meine Befürchtungen ja schon etwas. 
Zu Joels Frage: Also spielen werde ich immer nur auf einem Monitor, und zwar natürlich auf dem, der dafür besser geeignet ist (somit der neue).

Gekommen bin ich zu diesem vermeintlichen Problem, weil ich ich es mit übertaktetem Monitor nicht geschafft habe das Tearingproblem in den Griff zu bekommen. Egal ob mit VSync oder ohne. Selbst am Desktop fühlte sich die Maus derbe ruckelig an, wenn ich meinen 60Hz Monitor auf die maximal verträglichen 74Hz hochtakte. Bin nach einiger Recherche dann darauf gestoßen, dass dies wohl passiert, wenn im Multimonitorbetrieb nicht alle Monitore dieselbe Frequenz fahren. Habe die Übertakterei dann wieder gelassen. Hat ja im Grunde genau das hervorgerufen, was ich durchs Übertakten vermindern wollte.


----------



## Fjoergyn (24. März 2019)

Also ich probiere es auch mit 144h+60Hz aus. 
Im Desktop-Betrieb muss ich die 144Hz auf 100Hz beschränken, sonst macht mein 60hz-Monitor Probleme (Bildfehler).
In Spielen hab ich es bisher noch nicht richtig getestet. 
Es scheint, dass es bei manchen Monitoren funktioniert, bei anderen aber wohl leider nicht (vollständig).


----------



## Venom89 (25. März 2019)

Habe hier einen uwqhd mit Gsync und 120Hz und zusätzlich einen 24er FullHD Freesync 60 Hz.

Keine Probleme


----------



## HisN (25. März 2019)

Nicht nur Tearing ...


1x100Hz 1x60Hz ruckeln am zweiten Bildschirm

zweiter Monitor laggy | ComputerBase Forum

Probleme mit 2. Monitor nach Aufruestung auf 240 Hz | ComputerBase Forum

PC ruckelt mit 2ten Bildschirm | ComputerBase Forum

2 Monitore mit unterschiedlichen Specs - fluessiger Betrieb machbar? | ComputerBase Forum

https://www.computerbase.de/forum/t...nn-stream-auf-zweitem-monitor-laeuft.1741057/

Also nur wenn man mal in den Foren sucht ....


----------



## GEChun (26. März 2019)

Bei mir persönlich geht es wenn ich zwischen beiden Monitoren nur ca 20-25 Hz Differenz hab.
Das fühlt sich noch relativ gleich an. 
Habe selber einen 165Hz WQHD ohne alles und aktuell noch einen 144Hz FHD mit FreeSync, in naher Zukunft kommt aber zu dem WQHD noch ein 34 Zoll UWQHD in 144hz FreeSync dazu.
Der Umbruch von 165 zu 144 fällt mir im Windows nicht wirklich auf, davor hatte ich einen 60 Hz und ich habe deutliches ruckeln auch im Windows Betrieb fest gestellt...
Das Auge ist dann doch auf die schnelle Frequenz eingewöhnt und bemerkt den zu starken Abfall der Bilder recht gut, ist aber von Person zu Person unterschiedlich denke ich!

Den neuen Monitor möchte ich gerne dann auch in Games Sourround nutzen, dazu werd ich aber defnitiv die Hz Zahl identisch einstellen. Denke da werd ich schon genügend Probleme bekommen weil einer FreeSync hat der andere quasi nichts.
Ich erhoffe mir dennoch ein gutes Gaming Erlebnis mit beiden!


----------



## blue_focus (27. März 2019)

@HisN

ja genau das meinte ich. Mir ists ja auch aufgefallen, als ich einen Monitor übertaktet hatte. Egal ob um nur 1Hz oder eben die maximal möglichen 14Hz. Sobald es Abweichungen vom Standard waren fing das Bild an in der Bewegung unschön zu werden. Ja man könnte auch Ruckeln sagen. 

Mein Gedankengang war, 60 +120 müsste/könnte wieder passen, da es genau ne Verdoppelung ist.


----------

